# db lunges



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Can some one here explain the correct form for db lunges here plz.

I may be doing it right but am not sure . At the moment i take a big stride/lunge and return back up. My knee the is behind/underneath me when i lunge touches the floor is this ok ? Any tips are much appriciated


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Do them as a walking lunge, going from one long stride right into another. Much nastier. The trailing knee can just glance the floor, or preferably just stop short of the floor depending on how flexible you aren't, like me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

agree

walking lunges are much better for you in terms of leg development and they are also better for your knees

When you come back up from a standing lunge a lot of pressure goes on the underside of the kneecap and I've always had knee problems doing standing lunges. Walking lunges is a much more natural movement.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

My training partner swears by these, personally I really struggle with the balance issue, any tips would be appreciated. I wonder if a walking one would actually be easier balance wise as you are constantly in motion?


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> My training partner swears by these, personally I really struggle with the balance issue, any tips would be appreciated. I wonder if a walking one would actually be easier balance wise as you are constantly in motion?


Don't do them last lol

I normally squat, lunge, leg press, once technique nailed, you'll be fine


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

walking is much better imo

set your eyes on something in the distance for balance and just go for it!

knee shouldnt touch the floor imo


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Love em and love watching people suffering when doing them...hey Paul?

J


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

Did walking lunges for the first time thanks to Ninepak and Supercell (cheers both of you for letting me join you on your session) on sunday, and they hurt (and still do)

I find static lunges awkward and can aggrivate an old injury but walking lunges were ok.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah James, it was a hoot (I'll get you back this weekend)..... I think Welly will still be a bit sore when I train him on saturday. He did work bl**dy hard though so has earned the soreness.

Here's a nasty twist on the same theme; backwards walking lunges. Not tried it yet, I'm just a sicko & think it'd be fun.


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

Walking lunges are a great dynamic stretch too, great before Cardio (running or cycling) so if you want to work on balance throw in a couple without the db's before jumping on the treadmill or bike and hopefully should improve your form when you come to do it with added weight.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i love lunges. hamstrings and glutes kill the day after for a few days.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lunges are awesome, one of the best leg exercises IMHO


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

just got back from gym, tried the walking lunges, felt really good burn much beter on my knees than static ones, cheers


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

When doing walking lunges with dumbells do you just hold the dumbells down by your side?

Only seen people using barbells for them & they have the bar accross their neck.

cheers

James


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, it's much easier to balance than when holding a bar as the centre of gravity is lower.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I do a combo of both, dbell and barbell. I find breathing easier with dbells so as far as getting oxygen to the working muscle, dbells are superior. Just remember to use wrist straps. Grip is vital. You want to be concentrating on your legs and form rather than hanging onto the dbells for dear life!!

J


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replys.

I will give them both ago & see how I can do both & see what suits me best.

If both done correctly though is there any differenc in how they both perform?

cheers

james


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

what exact part of the leg do lunges work?i always thought they were a quad exorcise?or does it also work your hams aswell?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a *major* compound exercise. You perform multiple joint movements in a walking lunge using a myriad of different muscles. You will use (mainly)the quads, hamstrings, calves, hip flexors & extensors, glutes, spinal erectors, adductors, and also the core muscles (TVA, rectus abdominus, obliques, pelvic floor, diaphragm etc). This list is certainly not exhaustive & there are a lot of other fixators & synergists used. So you can see, this is the textbook definition of a compound, functional movement.

And I bl**dy hate them! Gotta be done though.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

so its a very gud thing to put into a routine


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I know this is relative guys but what sort of d/bell weight and rep range are you using. I do 8 reps per leg (16 steps) with 2 20kg dumbells, I feel I could use heavier but balance then becomes an issue..................


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Adam, it's a fantastic exercise so I'd get doing them if not already doing so.

Del, I can't use a lot of weight, probably about the same as you. Last time I did them, I got up to the 45lb dumb bells & do 9 steps in each direction in the gym where I train most often. I know James uses a lot more weight than me though.

p.s. Del, have you got insomnia then? Posting in the wee hours.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ho. ho I am sad aint I??

On a Saturday night aswel with no drink, drugs etc (Stopped all that *long *ago).

Take it as an example of my ahem "Commitment" to the sport and an example of my relentless drive towards perfection.

I can think of nothing better to do on a Saturday evening thinking about how much weight / reps I should be doing for lunges.


----------

